# gnexus or razr maxx?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im buying a new phone tomorrow. I have a used gnexus for $475 or a new in box razr maxx for $500. What would you guys go with as they are both great phones. The gnexus has more development but the razr maxx has that huge battery. Of course i could buy an extended for the nexus but its still no where near the capacity of the maxx.

Just cant make up my mind lol.


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

I want the Maxx

Luke


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nexus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

The G-Nexus man

Razr is okay.....but the Nexus wins, battery is irrelevant in this scenario, because with the extra 25$ I think you could still grab the extended battery from Verizon (if it's still on sale)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think im going to go with the maxx. The huge battery, better build quality and it will get ice cream anyways. Ive heard to many horror stories about signal isuues with the gnexus. Plus it will be a brand new phone compared to used. I can still root it anyways and there some roms available. Ill make my concrete decision tomorrow.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't call Razr ics...true ICS even HTC did it better. lol but that's my opinion

Anyway, I don't think the Maxx is a bad choice. Next week I'm gonna have to use a iPhone 4 8gig for awhile so just remember anything you have is better!

But, be informed on the issues the g-nex has experienced. Also, I suggest mulling over more topics in both their sub-forums for more info before you make your buy. Specially since you won't have a return policy


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a fan of nexus at all. I'd go Max. Dh is close to having ics fully ready for ppl to develop with. Only thing not working is camera I believe

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a moto fan....

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Dunno how anyone could possibly want a phone with a locked boot loader. Go HTC rezound or gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe people that don't root?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

From what I've heard the nexus's signal is poppy, -20 to -40 dbm less than a thunderbolt, and my bolt already has -10 less than my parents DX, I'd go with the resound, or maxx

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

www.swappa.com

Sent from my rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

well im going to hold off and find a better deal, the guy with the razr was a crook and tried to keep upping the price on me.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

nexus all the way. 
get an extra battery (not even the extended) and swap it in. that will easily get you through a full day.
screen goes to the nexus by a LONG shot.
signal, moto, however i have not had any issues with my nexus
OS, nexus....even with Stock ICS on the maxx the nexus is always going to be smoother/faster. plus the time it takes for updates.....been there, done that. screw Moto
build quality, not sure....the nexus, while it is light, is VERY well built IMO. i get nothing but compliments on the build quality from my friends/family

my friend has the OG razr, and while it is nice, the Nexus just feels so much more polished, and the screen blows away the qhd resolution of the razr.

thats just me though...if battery life is worth the worse screen, locked bootloader, un-removable battery, moto blur, and slower updates, then by all means get the Maxx.


----------

